# RIP Ruby



## Rubykins (Oct 8, 2013)

I know I posted in other thread as I didn't know about this thread. I just want to acknowledge my little Rubykins who died on Friday. He was only 4 and was a great friend and companion to me. He was a gorgeous bunny, my first and so cute. He would run over to the fridge when he heard it opening and beg for some greens, he loved his routine breakfast! He would run circles around my legs and we had lots of gorgeous cuddles. I just loved watching him clean his face and ears with his paws, so so cute. I miss him dearly but grateful for all the joy he gave me. Love you Rubes xo


----------



## KeltonB (Oct 8, 2013)

So sorry your little buddy has gone on...I know all those little routines are some of the things we all love about our buns. My condolences.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 9, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing your memories of him with us.


----------



## Azerane (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Binky free Ruby!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  RIP Ruby.


----------

